# Case Uniloader Identification



## chuck1962 (Mar 17, 2012)

Greetings everyone, I just joined. I have a question maybe one of you can help me with. I bought a Case Uniloader, with a Wisconsin 4 cylinder, it has a flywheel alternator, I think it is a 4h4d. From what little I could find, the wisconsin was in the 1530,1530B, and the 1537. It has so many coats of paint, I can't find a model number anywhere, and someone modified a few things on it. The top cage is rounded arch shape with round support posts. The counter weights on the back say Duplex Beaver. Thanks a lot! Chuck...


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum chuck1962. Are you planning on a full restoration to your loader? Bye


----------



## chuck1962 (Mar 17, 2012)

Not a full restoration. I'm going to sandblast it, paint,rewire the igniton system and get it fully operational again. It's actually in a lot better shape than it looks, atleast it's complete. Someone added a ss fuel tank, and modified it to a foot pedal accelerator, which is good.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

You could try this link, to see if your loader is listed. Just click on it to open. Bye http://www.diggerdata.com/data/caseskidsteer.html


----------



## chuck1962 (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks, I appreciate it. 

I saw that you're from Newfoundland. I grew up in Michigan, and it gets cold there, but it was nothing compared to Goosebay Labrador. LOL I was in the army and our plane stopped to refuel there, before heading to Germany.


----------



## lemkellc (Apr 5, 2012)

You have a model B300 4wheel loader made by Warner&Swasey in the mid sixtys. I have owned one for over 40 years. It is a simple machine but it always does the job for me.


----------



## pipeman1 (May 15, 2013)

*pipeman1*

hi i just aquired a warner swasey skidloader w what looks like a wisconsin motor in it does anyone no when these wer made or how or where to get information on these old skidsteers i cant find anything at all on it on the internet


----------



## lemkellc (Apr 5, 2012)

Warner & Swasey made these in the early 60's as a prototype. I guess they then sold it to uniloader which became Case Uniloader. It has a Wiscousin VH4D engine. Many parts can be bought at aftermarket supply stores. I have made many of the parts I needed on my unit. It has been a good machine. Just a little jerky and it has no braking action.


----------

